# I discovered a seventeenth century masterpiece



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Giacomo Carissimi's oratorio _Historia di Jephte_.






It is about an Israelite judge who swears an oath: if he is granted victory in battle against the Ammonites, he will sacrifice the first person to come out of his house to greet him to the Lord. That person ends up being his daughter.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have this one, will spin it later.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have heard Handel's Jeptha, but not this one.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

The best work between Monteverdi and Vivaldi, IMHO.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Excellent find, thank you!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I couldn't take much of a liking to pre-1700 music myself.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

...............


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Chilham said:


> The best work between Monteverdi and Vivaldi, IMHO.


That comprises a lot of territory, including large scale masterpieces by Stefano Landi, Schütz, Cavalli, Antonio Cesti, Giovanni Legrenzi, Lully, Alessandro Stradella, to mention just some of the better-known names.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> That comprises a lot of territory, including large scale masterpieces by Stefano Landi, Schütz, Cavalli, Antonio Cesti, Giovanni Legrenzi, Lully, Alessandro Stradella, to mention just some of the better-known names.


Yes. Schütz has the better body of work. Cavalli and Buxtehude come close with a couple of pieces. I tire of Lully very easily, I just prefer this. Only my personal taste, not making a judgement call.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Beginning around 18 minutes, the daughter's lament is so terribly sad.


----------

